# clutch fluid



## Red Doggy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello, I bought an '04 GTO about 6 months ago, recently it has developed a problem with occasional popping out of first gear on acceleration. I've read other posts about this, some saying that it might be related to dirty clutch fluid. I opened the reservoir, expecting the fluid to look like molasses. What I found was fluid looking like new but with some black debris laying on the bottom of the reservoir. Could this have something to do with the problem? Any thoughts or comments much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Nope. It likely has a worn input shaft bearing or a pilot bearing ( if it has one ) that is failing .
fluid will not affect it like you are asking.


----------



## Red Doggy (Feb 19, 2009)

LATECH said:


> Nope. It likely has a worn input shaft bearing or a pilot bearing ( if it has one ) that is failing .
> fluid will not affect it like you are asking.


I’m wondering if those particles in the clutch oil could be related to the gear slipping problem, like maybe the same worn part causing both of those things.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

So its popping out of gear...Yes? 
or is it slipping?

which one you got?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

And BTW, the clutch master slave setup uses brake fluid not oil. Dont put in any oil


----------



## Red Doggy (Feb 19, 2009)

LATECH said:


> And BTW, the clutch master slave setup uses brake fluid not oil. Dont put in any oil


it’s popping out of first gear, but it is very intermittent. Might happen once every couple days under normal driving. It doesn’t happen when you put it in first while the car is moving, only if you put it in first while at a complete stop. Actually it’s blowing out of first gear, like it would break your arm if you tried to hold it. I understand it’s brake fluid in the clutch reservoir, sorry about the incorrect terminology.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

sounds like a worn input shaft bearing. Its internal whatever it is. Pilot bearing, input shaft bearing, gear hub sleeve all can cause this to happen


----------



## Red Doggy (Feb 19, 2009)

LATECH said:


> sounds like a worn input shaft bearing. Its internal whatever it is. Pilot bearing, input shaft bearing, gear hub sleeve all can cause this to happen


Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## Red Doggy (Feb 19, 2009)

LATECH said:


> sounds like a worn input shaft bearing. Its internal whatever it is. Pilot bearing, input shaft bearing, gear hub sleeve all can cause this to happen


Would it be practical just to replace all three of those things? It seems the parts are cheap compared with the labor to pull and open the transmission


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Maybe start with the free stuff -- make sure that the shifter is allowing the arm to fully engage first gear. If the shifter mechanism rotated on the pivot bolt because the locking bolt wasn't tight enough, you could have moved the shifter where it is not fully engaging first gear. Although the same should be true with third popping out, but still worthwhile to check.


----------



## Red Doggy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to close the book on this: I replaced the shifter and the problem (popping out of first gear) went away. I went with the short shifter from Hinson, love it


----------

